# Coding for Inner Headlights



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

A couple of years ago, I was quite disappointed to find that the inner headlights on modern BMWs are "fakes". I almost took my e92 to the dealer to ask what was wrong with it, but luckily searched online first and found that that's the way they work. I makes some sense, because Xenon lights don't deal well with being switched on and off a lot.

To explain, what I mean is that whereas on older cars the inner headlights were the main beam (and the outer the dipped beam), on newer cars the outer lights do everything and the inner ones are just for show.

I've searched through this and other forums to see if there's anything to be done on my f07 to get these inner lights to ever come on and drawn a blank.

I messed around with esys tonight to try some things out in FRM and got nowhere.

Other posts refer to enabling cornering lights to get these inner lights on. I don't really want cornering lights because (like many other people) I think they look stupid. But I tried it anyway and no result. Most posts refer to enabling fog lights as cornering lights, but I haven't got any fog lights, which may explain why many of the coding parameters are not present.

I tried C_CLC_ENA and C_BLC_ENA and got an error about adaptive headlights (which I haven't got). So I switched C_BLC_ENA off again and the error went. But C_CLC_ENA on its own does nothing.

Other parameters I should try (according to research) are:
3066 LceTmsCoding1, FC - KL_ENABLE_LI - KL_AUS > KL_EIN
3066 LceTmsCoding1, FC - KL_ENABLE_RE - KL_AUS > KL_EIN
3062 LceLampMapping1, A5 - MAPPING_ABBIEGEL_L_OUTPUT - OFF > NSW_L
3062 LceLampMapping1, A5 - MAPPING_ABBIEGEL_R_OUTPUT - OFF > NSW_R

But I haven't got any of those. The last 2 relate to fog lights anyway, which I haven't got. Unless these are hidden in another module on an f07 (I took this info from a post for another model). I was looking in FRM.

So my question really is whether I can get the inner lights to come on under any circumstances. 

BTW I am assuming the following about the lighting module abbreviations:
FLC - auto levelling
BLC - Adaptive lights
MLC - manual levelling
CLC - cornering lights
AFS - light distribution
HBA - high beam assistance


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

I might be daft or not understand your question... You've got Xenons on your 535D GT. You see 2 round front lights on either side of the car. There are halos around them which do turn on as DRL, correct?
Now, you want to turn on the innermost Xenon one on each side of the car? It's fake... (as you said yourself) doesn't even contain a bulb...



colinquack said:


> A couple of years ago, I was quite disappointed to find that the inner headlights on modern BMWs are "fakes". I almost took my e92 to the dealer to ask what was wrong with it, but luckily searched online first and found that that's the way they work. I makes some sense, because Xenon lights don't deal well with being switched on and off a lot.
> 
> To explain, what I mean is that whereas on older cars the inner headlights were the main beam (and the outer the dipped beam), on newer cars the outer lights do everything and the inner ones are just for show.
> 
> ...


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

zkiifreak said:


> I might be daft or not understand your question... You've got Xenons on your 535D GT. You see 2 round front lights on either side of the car. There are halos around them which do turn on as DRL, correct?
> Now, you want to turn on the innermost Xenon one on each side of the car? It's fake... (as you said yourself) doesn't even contain a bulb...


OK I need to check.
My assumption was based on investigation of my e92 lights, which had lens, reflector, bulb and wiring - the whole shooting match - but which never turned on. So I'm assuming the f07 is the same, but need to spend some time looking more closely.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

colinquack said:


> OK I need to check.
> My assumption was based on investigation of my e92 lights, which had lens, reflector, bulb and wiring - the whole shooting match - but which never turned on. So I'm assuming the f07 is the same, but need to spend some time looking more closely.


The inner lights are the cornering lights that come on when you turn the wheel and also possible when reversing if I remember correctly. I'm unsure what you're trying to accomplish here as the Xenon on the 5 series cars have impressive performance.


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

JamRWS6 said:


> The inner lights are the cornering lights that come on when you turn the wheel and also possible when reversing if I remember correctly. I'm unsure what you're trying to accomplish here as the Xenon on the 5 series cars have impressive performance.


Mine never come on. No cornering or reversing.
All I'm trying to accomplish is to get them to come on at some point, I'm not trying to get extra illumination to add to the Xenon lights, I'd just like them to do something. Anything.

If it turns out they are actually complete fakes (i.e. no bulb or wiring) then no amount of coding will get them to work.


----------



## Kadify (Aug 7, 2015)

colinquack said:


> Mine never come on. No cornering or reversing.
> All I'm trying to accomplish is to get them to come on at some point, I'm not trying to get extra illumination to add to the Xenon lights, I'd just like them to do something. Anything.
> 
> If it turns out they are actually complete fakes (i.e. no bulb or wiring) then no amount of coding will get them to work.


They are 100% fake. There is no bulb or wiring that goes to the inner of the two 'lights', the two closest to the grill. There is enough space, I believe, that you _could_ install an HID bulb and ballast there and have a 4 bulb headlight, however that would be a different scenario than I think you are asking about.


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

These inner lights come up only if you have AHL adaptive lights on your car if you have only LWR not work


----------

